# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Kanada bu Türk'ü konuşuyor

## bozok

*Türk iş kadınının müthiş yükselişi* 



*20 yılda Ulaştırma Bakanı Yardımcısı oldu*

*02.08.2009 / VATAN DIş HABERLER* 

Türkiye’de üniversiteyi bitirip Kanada’ya mastıra giden Türk kadını* Yaprak Baltacıoğlu*, 20 yılda Ulaştırma Bakanı Yardımcısı oldu. Eşi Robert de Savunma Bakanı Yardımcısı. Kanada basını, çifti *“ülkenin en güçlü ailesi”* ilan etti.

Türkiye’den eğitim için gittiği Kanada’da devlet sektöründe çalışmaya başlayan ve kariyer basamaklarını koşarcasına tırmanan Yaprak Baltacıoğlu, eşi ile birlikte Kanada’nın en güçlü çifti seçildi. İstanbul üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi’nden mezun olduktan sonra ilk eşiyle birlikte 1981’de Kanada’ya mastır yapmaya giden Yaprak, Carleton üniversitesi’nde kamu yönetimi eğitimi almaya başladı. İlk eşinden ayrılan genç kadın mezun olduktan sonra 1987 yılında parlamento grubunda araştırma asistanı olarak çalışmaya başladı. Bir yıl sonra Tarım Bakanlığı’na geçti. Analistlikten yöneticiliğe, oradan müdürlüğe, daha sonra da direktörlüğe kadar yükselen Türk bürokrat, 2002 yılında meslektaşı Robert Fonberg ile tanıştı ve birlikte yaşamaya başladı. Kanada Başbakanı Stephen Harper’ın himayesi altında 2004 yılında Tarım ve Gıda Bakanlığı Yardımcılığı’na kadar yükselen Yaprak, geçen ay Ulaştırma Bakan Yardımcılığı gibi kilit bir göreve atandı. ülkedeki tüm ulaştırma ihalelerinden sorumlu olan başarılı Türk kadını, ayrıca milyarlarca dolarlık altyapı ihalelerindeki tek yetkili isim. Geçen yıl sade bir törenle evlendiği eşi Robert ise mevcut hükümette savunma bakan yardımcılığı görevini yürütüyor ve milyarlarca dolarlık savunma harcamalarından sorumlu. Kanada basını, Harper hükümetinde kilit noktada bulunan Yaprak-Robert çiftini* “ülkenin en güçlü çifti”* ilan etti. The Globe And Mail gazetesi,* “Arkadaşları onları Barnie ve Sylvia Ostry’nin (Kanadalı dünyaca ünlü ekonomist) iPod jenerasyonuna benzetiyor. Yaprak çok başarılı. Ekonomist kocası da öyle. üoğu Kanadalı Yaprak-Robert çiftini tanımıyor bile. Ama bu ikili ülkenin en güçlü çifti”* yorumunda bulundu.


*Basamakları hızla çıktı*

YAPRAK Baltacıoğlu’nun ilk evliliğinden olan bir oğlu, Robert’in ise bir oğlu ve bir kızı bulunuyor. Gazete, boş zamanlarında yemek yapmaktan çok hoşlanan Yaprak Baltacıoğlu’nun hükümet sektöründe elde ettiği deneyimleri* “aklı ve zamanlaması”* sayesinde kariyer basamaklarını çıkmakta çok iyi kullandığını belirtti.

...

----------

